# Outdoor Box Turtle Enclosure



## DENISEP (Nov 12, 2009)

Here are some photos of my largest outdoor box turtle enclosure. 5 females live in this area which is 10 feet x 8 feet. I live in Arizona so now that the weather is cooler I am in the process of making some changes to the space. I am building a new turtle house which should be ready soon and a nice addition to the enclosure. I will post new pictures as the enclosure changes and again when completed. The area has changed already from the top photo to the bottom two. I am constantly changing the plants because my boxies love to bury themselves at the plant roots which unfortunately can cause less established vegetation to die. It's not uncommon for them to completely pull the plants out of the ground.


----------



## terryo (Nov 12, 2009)

That's a great enclosure. Do your boxies hibernate and how cold does it get there in the winter?


----------



## Isa (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, really nice enclosure! Good job


----------



## jdawn (Nov 13, 2009)

What a fabulous home~ they must love it! I can imagine how much fun they have exploring through all the vegetation you've included!


----------



## DENISEP (Nov 13, 2009)

terryo said:


> That's a great enclosure. Do your boxies hibernate and how cold does it get there in the winter?




Thanks. Yes they hibernate out their enclosure. I make sure they have lots of good topsoil and they bury themselves deep in the soil at the roots of the plants. The winters are mild compared to other states. Of course Jan is the coldest with the average evening temp around 40 degrees and warming up to about 60 during the day. We might get a couple of nights where it drops to the mid to upper 30's but it's not often.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 13, 2009)

What a nice place for them to live. I love the little bridge and want one for me...


----------



## DAC8671 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice. Where did you get your sign? I want one.


----------



## Candy (Nov 13, 2009)

I love the little bridge you have for your Boxie it's adorable.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 13, 2009)

So cute! I can't wait to have a yard so I can get a tortoise crossing sign. They have all sorts of tort and turtle merchandise online if you look hard enough. Sites like CafePress especially.


----------



## DENISEP (Nov 14, 2009)

DAC8671 said:


> Very nice. Where did you get your sign? I want one.



I actually purchased it at a zoo gift shop here in Arizona but they also have it at this online store. 

http://www.turtlesale.com/home/index.php?page=signs-t-shirts


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the sign, but that on line store is considered the puppy mill of turtles. They are notorious for trying to breed "no eyed" RES. AND they charge 80.00 for this poor little blind creature. YUK!


----------

